# Snowblower paint protection, is this ultimate?



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

We've all been there. Brand new machine and we want to protect it to the max. First there's the washing, then 16 or 17 coats of wax. Next before it snows we empty 5 or 6 cans of WD40 or silicone to topcoat the wax. But is that the ultimate protection for our new or newly restored machines? The answer is
a resounding maybe. Or maybe not! 
I have seen this product on-line and in magazine ads mostly to protect automotive paint. It is the 3M 90000 Paint Defender Spray Film. That's right I'm proposing using the same product that protects our Corvettes, our Camaros, our Trans Ams, our... well you get the picture. Here is a link to this amazing product: 3M Paint Defender Spray Film with synthetic wax - Sprayable Paint Protection Film, 90000 - 3M Auto
What do you guys think? Would you use this? New snowblowers are not cheap, do you think this system is worth the effort? BTW this is not an ad. I'm really thinking about using this because I saw it in person today.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll pass. Just me though. Seems to be a decent product though.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Same as Micah for me as it is only a snow blower whether new or used what counts is it to start and perform. I would have better returns if I spent the money on my wife. Good Luck


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I threw around the idea of using plasti-dip spray on my bucket, I just repainted. I may use it on the chute, when I tackle it next year.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I've just got into the habit of hosing all the snow and crap off my blowers after each use. In the spring, I pull off the wheels, touch up all the nicks and do some color matched spray paint if needed and finish with a good waxing. I've had guys call me a liar when I give them the age of my stuff.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TO much work if you ask me. fine for a car. but not for a snowblower.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I read reviews on Amazon. Very mixed. Although mostly due to appearance which would be a non-issue inside a snow blower chute. Expensive at around $25. But then again, Ariens touch-up paint is expensive too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tough paint*

If I was going to worry about paint, I'd look into a 2 part epoxy based paint. Way back when, a friend had a race car painted with Imron (I think that was the name) which was a 2 part epoxy paint. Ran all season and didn't have a nick in it. Came the end of the season and he lost a sponsor, well I watched him erase the sponsors name and logo from the car with a wipedown of nitromethane and it didn't even touch the base paint color. The paint is very durable but bad for the lungs so you need a breathing setup, a good gun and a big wallet as it was something like $100-$200 a gallon back then and I'm sure it's higher now.

Me, paint isn't the worst thing here so I use Rustoleum or Implement paint on mine. It's alot cheaper and alot more available.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

I waxed my new snow blower, inside and outside with Meguiar's synthetic wax. I use this on my truck and it holds up well. With this last 7" of wet slop we got I had no issues with clogging. I'll keep up doing the inside if I see that the snow is starting to stick. The blower is kept in a semi heated garage.

Whimsey


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems like more time, money and trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Rustoleum has a similar product called rock-guard that I've been using on one of my trucks. Has worked well for me so far. Have not tried to peel it off of anything yet though to see how that goes. 
All seem to be fairly similar products to plasti-dip.

I don't think I'd ever use it inside the auger housing. May actually be stickier for snow pack than just spraying silicone on your paint. And I'd imagine it may just peel itself off during use.
My outer housing never sees much abuse either, so for now I'm just using a synthetic paint sealer.


----------

